# Question on Exhaust Manifolds



## Kev0477 (May 5, 2013)

I have a 68 400 engine (9790071) in my 67 GTO. It had old headers on it that I'm getting rid of and replacing with manifolds. I attached photos. They are the d ports and not the round ports. The engine is standard, not HO or Ram Air. I'm having a hard time finding just standard manifolds through the online part stores. Is there any reason I cant use the HO or Ram Air manifolds provided they are d port and right size? If there isnt, is there any reason why I wouldnt do that vs. trying to find the standard? I'm replacing the entire exhaust system .... Thanks in advance for your feedback!


----------



## Norms68 (Jul 17, 2013)

These guys should have what you want.

Pontiac

-Norm


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The standard 'log' manifolds are not reproduced, that I am aware of. They can be sourced used. If I were you, I would upgrade to the HO or Ram Air (same thing) cast iron manifolds, which are a simple bolt on deal. You will need to re-route the battery cable and insulation tube to use these, however. These manifolds require a different head pipe (three studs) than the stock log type 2 stud head pipe. But, because you are installing all new exhaust, this is not an issue. The cast iron HO manifolds flow almost as well as tubing headers, and never leak or rust out. They truly are a worthwhile upgrade.


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

I put RARs on my 68. Bolted right up. No hastle. Headers can be a real PITA.


----------



## Kev0477 (May 5, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Seems like from the posts and past threads I could find, most people are very happy with ram air restoration's manifolds. Didnt see many comments about what they offer for the rest of the exaust system. Has anyone heard about the quality of their their full exhaust kits?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I've used several of their parts on my car, just not the remainder of the exhaust system. If it helps, in my experience everything they make is really high quality and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them.

Bear


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

My son has a set of stock manifolds and a set of RARE manifolds left over from his rebuild on his 68 GTO.
They be d port and available.

Sorry just retread your post, not sure if 68 manifold fit a 67 goat
BTW the RARE manifolds are the OS'd

Bill


----------

